# Dumb dvd question



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Do all dvd players play CDs :embarass:?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't answer with an absolute yes, but over the last ten years or so I have yet to ever see one that didn't, be it for a home, a car, portable or for a computer. So I'd say the odds are yes.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice prudent answer. Thanks!


----------

